# What router to buy.



## Eligius (Jan 28, 2006)

Is there an ideal model to use as a table router using size, power, type, and brand as a measure? I just wonder if I need to get a more powerful machine than I currently have. Thanks.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Eligius said:


> Is there an ideal model to use as a table router using size, power, type, and brand as a measure? I just wonder if I need to get a more powerful machine than I currently have. Thanks.



Hello Eligius, Welcome to the RouterForums 

What size Router do you have now. I have a 2.25 HP Bosch that I use for some large hand held work (as in Dadoes and Round over work on large pieces) and use it for the table a majority of the time.


----------

